
No Paint - justanothersys
https://nopaint.art
======
jtolmar
That's such a dumb way to paint. Great job!

Here's one: [https://i.imgur.com/9efzWaC.png](https://i.imgur.com/9efzWaC.png)

~~~
ascar
This is my masterpiece

[https://i.imgur.com/mhkMxaY.png](https://i.imgur.com/mhkMxaY.png)

"RecursyCat"

~~~
jdironman
Seems like we had the same idea almost! 'Recursun'

[https://i.imgur.com/qUfsZMz.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/qUfsZMz.jpg)

~~~
kfichter
Here's my attempt;

[https://m.imgur.com/44SffC5](https://m.imgur.com/44SffC5)

------
seven4
This was fun. I wonder if the code/algo behind this tends towards a certain
type of painting or "average".

Reminds me of this video that shows what the youtube codec tends towards over
a 1000 reuploads

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR4KHfqw-
oE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR4KHfqw-oE)

~~~
bcoates
It's crazy how severe that a/v sync issue is. Is that something with his setup
or is YouTube just terrible?

~~~
throwaway1777
His setup is normal. It’s a recreation of well known audio experiment
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_Sitting_in_a_Room](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_Sitting_in_a_Room)

~~~
saghm
> Lucier said that a performance need not use his text, and that the
> performance may be recorded in any room.[citation needed]

I can't help but feel like the "citation needed" should be after "Lucier
said". Otherwise, it reads like it's saying that the fact that it could work
in any room with any text needs a citation.

------
stagas
This was posted again so I'm reposting my masterpiece!
[https://imgur.com/a/5MDaXqj](https://imgur.com/a/5MDaXqj)

------
obiefernandez
Took me a minute to grok what was happening, but once I did it provided around
5 minutes of amusement. I'd love to see it developed further with additional,
uhmm, brushes? Not sure what to call the things that actually paint and mod
the canvas...

Kudos to whoever made it, though. Very creative!

~~~
EE84M3i
I'm confused, are there controls other than clicking the "No" and "Paint"
buttons?

~~~
jstummbillig
Nope. You wait, you press either "No" or "Paint".

EDIT: Apparently, I was wrong. See below.

~~~
twicetwice
Actually, there are! You can click below those buttons, where it says the name
of the "brush," and it will bring up a full on-screen keyboard (looks like it
was meant to be used on phones?) and you can type the name of the "brush" you
want. There are some cool ones which seem less common than others? I found
"Quicksand" and "Recurse", the latter of which I only saw once naturally, but
I could deliberately re-invoke it and got a pretty neat effect in my opinion!

~~~
justanothersys
Yeah I plan to add lots of brushes with parameters so that feature can
eventually be used to filter down the stochastic brushes and people can make
“recipes” for one another to get interested in both painting and programming.

------
marcusestes
I was about to say this feels like a Jeffrey Scudder piece. Then I hit the
about, and it IS a Jeffrey Scudder piece.

Jeffrey, I love your work, and it's great to see you making more paint tools!

~~~
justanothersys
Thank you! This is basically a prototype I put together over the last few
weeks because I posted the old version
([https://nopaint.org.jas.life](https://nopaint.org.jas.life)) on my TikTok
and kids really loved it!

------
adamschwartz
I found it very relaxing. Quicksand is great.

[https://imgur.com/a/ZtsGo2Q](https://imgur.com/a/ZtsGo2Q)

[https://imgur.com/a/3PAHGJj](https://imgur.com/a/3PAHGJj)

~~~
slx26
oh, I really like these, well done!

------
AshleysBrain
It's great to see a game made with our web game engine Construct 3 appear on
Hacker News! ([https://www.construct.net/](https://www.construct.net/))

For those curious about the technical details, you might be interested to know
the game code is running entirely off the main thread in a Web Worker and
rendering directly from there with WebGL 2 using OffscreenCanvas (in Chrome
where it's supported anyway, it has fallbacks). Nice to see this working out
in the wild. I blogged about this architecture here previously:
[https://www.construct.net/en/blogs/ashleys-
blog-2/performanc...](https://www.construct.net/en/blogs/ashleys-
blog-2/performance-isolation-html5-1512)

------
jpsimons
Here's my fine art. I don't like the "softie" brush.

[https://royalbarrel.com/static/nopaint.png](https://royalbarrel.com/static/nopaint.png)

------
platz
“You've never heard of Chaos theory? Non-linear equations? Strange attractors?
Ms. Sattler, I refuse to believe you're not familiar with the concept of
attraction.”
[https://i.imgur.com/FoCg80a.png](https://i.imgur.com/FoCg80a.png)

~~~
mod
You've got a cool part middle left that I think very much looks like street
graffiti.

------
nopaintwat
Mine just straight up drew a d*ck, thought I was being trolled but maybe I'm
just lucky?

[http://imgur.com/a/xqwQTG8](http://imgur.com/a/xqwQTG8)

~~~
silentsea90
the paint gods smile upon you

------
jjice
I absolutely love the sounds. Makes the whole thing feel very playful.

------
mlindner
Not really sure what the point is but here's my masterpiece:
[https://imgur.com/4UhleL5](https://imgur.com/4UhleL5)

------
DevopsQuestions
This put a smile on my typically stressed face. I love how lighthearted it is.
Thanks!

------
Zamicol
Another masterpiece.

[https://i.imgur.com/Z90o6x5.png](https://i.imgur.com/Z90o6x5.png)

------
jvolkman
Note: it's better with sound.

------
mysterEFrank
Could be cool combined with something like
[https://github.com/deepmind/spiral](https://github.com/deepmind/spiral)

------
n2j3
Still life (2020-06-17) -
[https://i.imgur.com/MhyayTW.png](https://i.imgur.com/MhyayTW.png)

------
1_player
Incredibly smooth on iOS Safari, I like the tactile interface and the sound
feedback. Original UI design language.

10/10 fun idea, outstanding execution.

------
rmujica
For some reason it made me feel that this could have been a minigame inside
Game Boy Camera... The trippy factor is similar, thanks!

------
tedunangst
I didn't like anything. Have I gotten old?

~~~
rdiddly
No, I hate mine.

------
feiss
Interesting, although a bit boring for me, sorry :(

Coincidentally, I recently made a quick experiment in Pico-8 about different
ways to paint on a canvas using single pixels

[http://feiss.be/exp/pixelpainters/](http://feiss.be/exp/pixelpainters/)

------
catsdanxe
If I had some cocaine money to launder I bet I could get $10,000,000 for my
piece.

------
peterkos
The music/sfx is amazing. Feels super "old internet" :D

------
ryan42
Fun. At first was confused, but then I figured it out.

I present... "spiderface"

[https://i.imgur.com/NgURDJR.png](https://i.imgur.com/NgURDJR.png)

------
tempodox
Doesn't seem to work in desktop Safari:

    
    
      [Error] WebGL: CONTEXT_LOST_WEBGL: loseContext: context lost
    
      [Error] TypeError: null is not an object (evaluating 'this.GetMainRunningLayout()._OnWebGLContextLost')
    
      [Error] Unhandled Promise Rejection: Error: Error compiling fragment shader: null
    
      [Error] Unhandled Promise Rejection: TypeError: null is not an object (evaluating 'this.GetMainRunningLayout()._Load')

~~~
justanothersys
What Safari / macOS version? I’ll report a bug in the game engine I used to
throw this thing together.

~~~
tempodox
Safari 13.1.1, macOS 10.14.6.

~~~
justanothersys
Interesting it works in my 13.1.1 just fine. Thank you!

------
mlindner
Everything seems to be preferentially placed on the left side.

------
SebastianKra
It's great to see all the different results here.

[https://imgur.com/a/iGYKCSm](https://imgur.com/a/iGYKCSm)

------
justanothersys
Hey everyone, this is an app now, partially thanks to this post. I'd like to
make a baby mode for kids. [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/no-
paint/id1107427275](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/no-paint/id1107427275)

------
runawaybottle
[https://imgur.com/a/iIvMi8p](https://imgur.com/a/iIvMi8p)

This is turning out to a fine modern art generator.

------
outime
I can't tell why but I really love the music, it's really cool and somehow
cute. It's overall fun and wish it had more "brushes".

------
johnflanigan
That was fun, my creation:
[https://imgur.com/a/40Sv94U](https://imgur.com/a/40Sv94U)

------
pocak
Took me a while to get past the home screen. I kept clicking 'paint' at the
bottom and 'no' at the top.

~~~
justanothersys
Noted

------
shakascchen
I would take its being played as one of the evidences that humans have the
tendency to do creative activities.

------
CommonGuy
Clicking "Paint" kills my Brave tab (on Android). Anyone else have this issue?

~~~
colordrops
Ah maybe that's why this site isn't working for me - I'm using Brave - on
Linux.

------
abledon
good 5-15 minute game for a party with a lazer projector and a lot of booze
and acid

------
liquidify
Wow, that was a waste of time.

~~~
justanothersys
Painting has always been considered a waste of time.

------
turblety
It crashes for me, (using Brave 1.10.90 on macOS 10.15.5), then I click the
paint button with Error code: RESULT_CODE_UNINSTALL_USER_CANCEL. Works fine in
Safari though.

~~~
justanothersys
It might be related to LocalStorage - thanks for reporting.

------
comboy
I want to see something made by the model when we're done training it. And if
you are not doing ML with all those user inputs, I'm extremely disappointed.

~~~
justanothersys
I’m not collecting any user inputs (yet) because my audience mostly consists
of minors.

------
nthitz
Reminds me of some of the effects in KidPix, sound and all.

~~~
serf
I came here to say the same thing, the brush sound effects take me back to
sitting on my old Macintosh Quadra, messing around aimlessly -- doodling on
kidpix.

I think I played Myst on that machine too.

~~~
DavidSJ
Such nostalgia. I remember Kid Pix and Myst on my Mac IIsi.

------
pixelbath
Squarespace:
[https://i.imgur.com/aeQ3DKe.png](https://i.imgur.com/aeQ3DKe.png)

------
makach
The lack of spaceships (8===D) is good for work but disappointing from a
humorous point of view, I suppose ambivalently.

------
akully
That was silly but very fun. Are you using ML algos to generate the paint
based on the user input?

~~~
justanothersys
No it’s a novelty based approach and the only learning that takes place is
inside you at the moment. It’s just a MVP because I thought the idea of a one
handed painting app could help people who fell out of doodling get back into
the fun of it.

------
mwambua
Seems like the perfect way to train an agent to learn to paint things that
people like.

------
pbhjpbhj
It's like Tuxpaint creations of a two year old, similar sounds too.

------
mudiadamz
the first time kind of confused but then i keep going on
[https://imgur.com/gallery/3ETezat](https://imgur.com/gallery/3ETezat)

------
o-o-o
thanks so much for making this! I saved it on my homescreen (ios) and can’t
save images anymore. Also any chance of bringing Elliot’s Blur back?

------
caspervonb
This is dumb, I love it.

------
grimmdude
Swipe right all day long

------
tonetheman
Brilliant work. Might turn off the sounds though. Great idea!

~~~
justanothersys
You can type ‘Mute’ in the command prompt at the bottom while painting. And
thanks so much for the compliment.

------
malnourish
How can you reset to a new canvas?

E: Answered - type "Reset"

------
karmelapple
Mario Paint-esque feel with the sound effects. I dig it.

------
adaisadais
10/10\. No Pant.

------
wakingdream
I love this!!!

